

Can a blind person whose vision is restored understand what she sees? - edw519
http://scienceblogs.com/cognitivedaily/2008/11/can_a_blind_person_whose_visio.php

======
SEWNEW
An important friend in my life has been blind since birth. She has done a
great deal of research on the topic and believes that the risks of surgery far
outweigh the gift of sight. She is most fearful of what the sensory overload
would do to her other senses.

